# Happy birthday hauntiholik!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAUNTI! Have a great day on this, your day of days.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A Very Happy Birthday Heather.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hugs and kisses to you Heather!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday, H!!! Have a good one!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Heather. Have a GREAT day!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Very Happy Birthday, Hauntiholik!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ummmm. Today is not my birthday though. It's tomorrow. 
Thanks for the early wishes


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well in that case...HAPPY SUNDAY!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait.....so you don't want this present....I guess I will just make another one tomorrow..


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Unbelated Birthday!?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

An Early Happy Birthday, Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Ummmm. Today is not my birthday though. It's tomorrow.
> Thanks for the early wishes


Well, in THAT case:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday Haunti hope you have a good on oh mistress of the FORUM!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Bday!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hauntiegirlfriend! Party on sistah!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haunti!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A happy happy birthday to the girl of my nightmares! Luv ya Heather!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunti. May you have many, many more!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday for REAL now!:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunti!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Haunti!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Real Birthday to you!
Happy Real Birthday to you!
Happy Real Birthday dear Haunti!
Happy Real Birthday to you!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Hbd!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy birthday (hope I'm not too late)!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Haunti!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday* (Bleated) to the Mod-Queen of the Hearse & the Night! You Rock & Roll forever!!! Obey her NOW or....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Less than an hour left...I just made it!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTI!!!


----------

